# Harris hawk attack



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Anyone heard about that Harris hawk attack on a 2 year old? What was the owner thinking of, flying it with kids about? Totally irresponsible! I read the Sun article about how Harris hawks can fly at 200 niles per hour, oh yeah? I`d say 40mph, top whack! That they can kill a fox? Well it is possible but highly unlikely! They are fabulous birds but dangerous in the wrong hands! I`ve had one take a small deer but that is very unusual and rabbits and pheasant are more likely quarry.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

What can you expect when you can swap one for a Staffy, keep it in a rabbit hutch and only bring it out to show your chav mates how ard you are


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

hawksport said:


> What can you expect when you can swap one for a Staffy, keep it in a rabbit hutch and only bring it out to show your chav mates how ard you are


Legislation.

This incident is currently under discussion on Radio 2 with Jeremy Vine.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Sussexplumber said:


> Anyone heard about that Harris hawk attack on a 2 year old? What was the owner thinking of, flying it with kids about? Totally irresponsible! I read the Sun article about how Harris hawks can fly at 200 niles per hour, oh yeah? I`d say 40mph, top whack! That they can kill a fox? Well it is possible but highly unlikely! They are fabulous birds but dangerous in the wrong hands! I`ve had one take a small deer but that is very unusual and rabbits and pheasant are more likely quarry.


*They are going to be talking about this shortly on radio 2.*


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Sussexplumber said:


> Legislation.


We need it. It didn't happen when a HH was £1000


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

hawksport said:


> We need it. It didn't happen when a HH was £1000


That wasnt due to the price itself though, that`s because they were relatively rare and few people had them.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *They are going to be talking about this shortly on radio 2.*


On now...............


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

hawksport said:


> On now...............


*Very interesting so far. I have to say it seems the owner should not have this bird.*


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Very interesting so far. I have to say it seems the owner should not have this bird.*


Hawk, dog. snake or any other potentially dangerous animal the outcome would probably be the same with this owner (I refuse to call him a falconer or austringer)


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Hawk, dog. snake or any other potentially dangerous animal the outcome would probably be the same with this owner (I refuse to call him a falconer or austringer)


Thing is at 18, the lad maybe didnt have any hunting ground and quite probably no means to get there even if he did. Before you get your bird, you need hunting/flying ground, otherwise don`t bother.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

hawksport said:


> Hawk, dog. snake or any other potentially dangerous animal the outcome would probably be the same with this owner (I refuse to call him a falconer or austringer)


*I have always had a love for birds of prey.I would never own one though as i feel they need far more care and expertise than i could ever give them.
I do think for the sake of the birds welfare, some kind of restrictions should be in place. Ie. so that not every tom dick or harry can just go and purchase one.*


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I have always had a love for birds of prey.I would never own one though as i feel they need far more care and expertise than i could ever give them.
> I do think for the sake of the birds welfare, some kind of restrictions should be in place. Ie. so that not every tom dick or harry can just go and purchase one.*


A lot of us would agree, some think we can fix it ourselves within the falconry community. The problem is these people aren't part of the falconry community.


----------



## Littlebee (Sep 12, 2012)

So was it a private owed bird as I heard it happened at a falconry show??


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Littlebee said:


> So was it a private owed bird as I heard it happened at a falconry show??


It was on a kids park


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

In Canada you have to get a special license for any wildlife ownership. I don't think its a bad idea overall. If you find a wild bird that is injured you have to call fish and wildlife, usually it goes to the Birds of Prey Centre and is cared for and released at a later date if possible. Visit our Centre read the story of Spirit (not the donation part, just his story)


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

It's sad that someone could do that but I'm not sure how I feel about keeping it alive. It's not like a blind dog that would learn to use it;s sense of smell and hearing to get around


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I actually wondered about that too, but I guess, to me, the theory is that the story appeals to alot of people. So the rescue centre can stay open and heal and release many birds every year. Without sponsors they wouldn't be able to do it. The local paper covers the release of 2 or 3 birds of prey yearly. They take them to a safe area and only the paper and them are there its a big secret where they release them until the bird is released...The Bird does seem happy though not stressed, but then I've no idea what a stressed bird would look like. I do believe it has some sight but not much


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> I actually wondered about that too, but I guess, to me, the theory is that the story appeals to alot of people. So the rescue centre can stay open and heal and release many birds every year. Without sponsors they wouldn't be able to do it. The local paper covers the release of 2 or 3 birds of prey yearly. They take them to a safe area and only the paper and them are there its a big secret where they release them until the bird is released...The Bird does seem happy though not stressed, but then I've no idea what a stressed bird would look like. I do believe it has some sight but not much


It wouldn't seem stressed because as far as a bop is concerned if it can't see it then it isn't there. That's why we hood falcons when we first start to train them and at times when they might get stressed once they are trained


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Littlebee said:


> So was it a private owed bird as I heard it happened at a falconry show??


I think years ago, there was an incident at a display when a hawk mistook a yellow bobble on a kids woolly hat for a day old chick... dont know any details but such incidents are thankfully very rare.


----------

